# Got your candy yet?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I started buying a couple days ago. Got 10 bags of Kit Kat fun sized bars (a little over 200 bars), 2 for $5.00. We'll at least double that and if the forecast holds we'll get enough for 650. Gotta keep them sealed in the bags though or the goblins make off with them.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Been buying candy from Costco on the down-low for a few weeks. My wife found one of my stashes, I must now buy more.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been buying 4 large bags every pay period since they started putting out Halloween in August. Should have enough at this point, but I'm going to get a couple more bags that day.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got my candy counted out. I've got 1,243 gummy body parts, 1,312 skull suckers and over 2,000 LED rings. I should be good for the toters. Now if I can keep the 15-20 people from the house party out of the toters candy. I'm getting candy bars for in the house so hopefully they'll stay out of the kids candy. And in case I run out, I can grab a couple of bowls from the house. That's the plan at least. But things seldom go according to plan. I never planned to have so many over, but people keep calling and telling me they are stopping over.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Not yet, getting candy is usually the last thing I do. I will wait until this weekend and then start hunting for what I need. The forecast has now switched to possible rain on Halloween, so I may not get as much like I normally do. Hopefully the day will be nice and then I will get more if needed. *_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I've bought a few bags of candy just to stage my trick or treat bags that I'm beginning to put together this week. Off to Sam's Club this morning to buy more. I have skull whistles (your welcome parents:devil and GID skeletons for the treat bags and now I'm adding the candy. Fun size candy bars and a tootsie pop per bag. I'm making 300 bags and then I'll get a bag of dum-dums for the grown ups with no costumes that insist on showing up. I may get a few extra bags because running out of candy is a huge no-no. I mean, it is all about the candy on Halloween, after all.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

we had to buy more... Will do so again this weekend. Nature of the beast.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We picked up candy a week or so ago, enough for about 100 visitors and a little over. We tend to see between 70 and 100 on Halloween.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've put together 225 goodie bags so far. Just need another 125.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Two huge bags of "fun size" :rolleyekin: ...so far...
I'll pick up a few more this weekend.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, two of the giant sized bags of fun size candy bars, something like 250 per bag I guess, another bag of chocolate (m&ms, reeses, etc) , and three bags of the Wonka mixed stuff. Then I have about 50 or so full sized bars for the big kids. I figure really good treats for the teens will deter vandalism of my props. Its worked so far.

I still need a few more bags of the hard candies and maybe another bag of fun sized.

I love the idea of treat bags, but never find the time to throw them together. I do make them for my Grandson's Halloween party though, but that is just 8 or so kids.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my candy. Pirate theme calls for gold foil wrapped bubble gum coins and hard candies with pirate wrapper


----------



## RFrendt (Oct 18, 2014)

We're just about the last nutballs in town that give out full-size candy bars. We generally need 400-450 each year, so we start buying very early, whenever we see a great deal on cases of candy. We try to keep the average cost down to less than 50 cents/unit, but it still adds up. But we get a great draw to our haunt!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Got few big Costco bags (one of which seems to not have any Reese's Peanut Butter cups left in it :ninja and a couple of smaller bags. Might pick up a couple more that day


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

all set just ready for the cold October Halloween wind to gently kiss my face, while the Jack O' lANTERN springs to life to keep the dead at bay.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

We have so few ToTs that we buy 8 or so costco bags... One bag of good candy for each kid. They love us, parents tolerate us.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

550 Kit Kat bars ready to be distributed. I may get another hundred if the weather forecast continues to look good.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> We have so few ToTs that we buy 8 or so costco bags... One bag of good candy for each kid. They love us, parents tolerate us.


Good Lord C! You are like a TOT's dream! (forget the grumpy parents, it's friggin Halloween)


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been buying for a couple of weeks. I have probably 10-12 large bags. Right now I have them hidden in the house. My wife is a serious chocolate addict with absolutely no will power. Even though we have other sweets around she just can't help herself. It's like crack to her. She loses all sense of morality. She's like 98 lbs but can eat her weight in chocolate. This year, for the sake of the children, and to avoid double buying the candy, I have resorted to guerilla tactics. Luckily she is also short and doesn't bother to look in high, hard to reach places.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Guess we have become sort of Scroogey. For the neighborhood kids we recognize they get candy + a bag of popcorn and a bottled water. If we have no clue where you came from you only get the popcorn and the water.

Now mind you the popcorn is exactly like you get at the movies. We have a popcorn machine and use the flavacol salt and cocunut oil mixture. Smells great and we haven't been tricked because of it yet.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> We picked up candy a week or so ago, enough for about 100 visitors and a little over. We tend to see between 70 and 100 on Halloween.


and we haven't eaten any of it yet!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

I have been stocking up on my Walgreen's points to use for candy this year. I waited until the fun size candy bars went on sale and used my points to get $60 worth of free candy, which has really helped the candy budget. I try to get candy bars at .08 - .10 each. (I'm unemployed) I have found that Kit-Kat bags contain the highest number of bars, and Twix is second. I also buy these because there are so many kids with nut allergies.


----------



## Zeanenica (Oct 25, 2014)

We still haven't gotten ours yet, but we're looking to buy a whole bunch... Our street is very popular on Halloween.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Usually I've stocked up on sale candy by now, but so far I have only purchased glow in the dark mini bags of cheetos. I'm behind... and broke. Also that


----------

